# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Denuncian el vertido de cientos de toneladas de lodo en Madrid y Toledo

## NoRegistrado

http://www.lasexta.com/programas/mas...121600345.html



> En Madrid y en Toledo se están vertiendo 650 toneladas de lodo diaras que podrían ser peligrosas según una denuncia de la Plataforma en Defensa de la Sanidad Pública. El Ayuntamiento de Madrid dice que los residuos están descontaminados previamente, aunque no presentan informes. La Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente investigará si los lodos contienen agentes patógenos.


 Los madrileños nos gastamos la pasta en construir y mantener las plantas de cogeneración de tratamiento de éstos lodos. Ahora dicen que no son rentables y permanecen cerradas de desde Marzo y se vierten los lodos de las mismas en las zonas más maltratadas y olvidadas de Madrid y Toledo.

Cuando vea que esos lodos se vierten en la mansión de la Lideresa esperanza Aguirre de Puertas de Hierro o en la finca que tiene en El Escorial donde se rueda Águila Roja, entonces me creeré que son beneficiosos. Mientras, si no presentan informes y sin falsificar, lo cual no sería raro, nada de nada.

 Recuerdo algunos debates en los que alguno mantenía a capa y espada que Madrid depura todas sus aguas. A ver qué dicen ahora...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

